# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Σπινθήρες σε φούρνο μικροκυμάτων LG

## JohnG

Έχω ένα φούρνο μικροκυμάτων και σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι έβγαζε κάποιους  σπινθήρες στο πάνω τμήμα. Φαίνονταν (οι ίδιοι ή αντανάκλασή τους δεν  είμαι σίγουρος) στο πίσω μέρος και στο πάνω τμήμα. Είναι κάποιο από τα μοντέλα MS-1922, MS-2323, MB3822, MG-3822 δεν τον έβγαλα από τη θέση του για να το δω).

Έγινε 3-4 φορές. Μετά όμως που τον ξανα-άνοιξα δούλευε κανονικά. Ξέρει κανείς που συνήθως οφείλεται αυτό?
 Και θυμήθηκα ότι έχει ξανασυμβεί, άλλη μια μέρα παρουσίασε το ίδιο,  αλλά νόμιζα ότι ο θόρυβος ήταν από τα γρανάζια περιστροφής του πιάτου.

Σκέφτηκα να τον ανοίξω, αλλά επειδή δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα από μικροκύματα αποφάσισα να ρωτήσω πρώτα. Έχω γνώσεις ηλεκτρολογίας/ηλεκτρονικής αλλά φοβάμαι τα μικροκύματα.

----------


## ezizu

Καλημέρα και καλώς ήρθες. 
Καλό θα ήταν να διευκρινίσεις τα εξής: 
α)Ο φούρνος στο πάνω μέρος του, έχει αντιστάσεις - γκριλ;
β)Αν έχει όντως αντιστάσεις γκριλ, ο σπινθηρισμός δημιουργείται σε λειτουργία με μικροκύματα μόνο ή και σε λειτουργία αποκλειστικά με αντιστάσεις γκριλ;

Αρχικά θα πρότεινα να κάνεις ένα προσεκτικό καθάρισμα στην καμπίνα του φούρνου.
Ίσως υπάρχουν υπολείμματα φαγητών (τα οποία δημιουργούνται όταν το φαγητό που θα ζεσταθεί στο φούρνο δεν είναι καλυμμένο με προστατευτικό καπάκι, με αποτέλεσμα τα φαγητά να <<σκάνε>> κατά την θέρμανσή τους με τα μικροκύματα, και τα υπολείμματα  που εκσφενδονίζονται, να κολλάνε στην πάνω επιφάνεια της καμπίνας και όχι μόνο) τα οποία αναφλέγονται και είναι η αιτία των σπινθήρων που βλέπεις .
Θα πρέπει επίσης να ελεγχθούν τα τοιχώματα της καμπίνας (εφόσον εννοείται οι επιφάνειες των τοιχωμάτων της καμπίνας είναι καθαρές), για τυχών φθορά στην βαφή τους. 
Αν σε κάποιο/α σημείο/α έχει χαλάσει η βαφή και φαίνεται έστω και λίγο, η μεταλλική επιφάνεια της λαμαρίνας, τότε υπάρχει πιθανότητα να δημιουργείται σπινθηρισμός. 
Επίσης, μπορεί να προκληθεί σπινθηρισμός, αν η επιφάνεια-το χρώμα του τοιχώματος, είναι καμένο σε κάποιο/α σημείο/α (και έχει δημιουργηθεί καρβουνίλα στην επιφάνεια).
Επίσης κάτι που πρέπει να σημειωθεί και προφανώς αναγράφεται στο manual,(και ισχύει γενικά για τους φούρνους μικροκυμάτων) είναι πως θα πρέπει να αποφεύγονται τα μεταλλικά σκεύη στο εσωτερικό του φούρνου (εκτός από τα ενδεικνυόμενα εννοείται) , επειδή υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να προκληθεί σπινθηρισμός (και ίσως και ζημιά υπό προϋποθέσεις), όταν ο φούρνος λειτουργεί με μικροκύματα.

----------


## JOUN

Αφου λες οτι μια το εκανε και μια οχι,προσεξε τι σκευος βαζεις μεσα..
Μου εχει τυχει να βαλω πιατο με χρυση μπογια η οποια ηταν(προφανως) αγωγιμη και μου πετουσε σπιθες..

----------

ezizu (26-09-16)

----------


## ezizu

Ναι όντως και αυτό που έγραψε παραπάνω, πολύ σωστά, ο Γιώργος, πρέπει να προσεχθεί ιδιαίτερα.
Τα διάφορα σχέδια πάνω στα σκεύη (πιάτα,φλυτζάνια,κούπες κ.λ.π.)  μπορεί να είναι από αγώγιμη μπογιά και αυτό μπορεί να είναι αιτία σπινθηρισμών.

----------


## JohnG

> Καλό θα ήταν να διευκρινίσεις τα εξής: 
> α)Ο φούρνος στο πάνω μέρος του, έχει αντιστάσεις - γκριλ;
> β)Αν έχει όντως αντιστάσεις γκριλ, ο σπινθηρισμός δημιουργείται σε λειτουργία με μικροκύματα μόνο ή και σε λειτουργία αποκλειστικά με αντιστάσεις γκριλ;


Έχει και αντίσταση γκριλ. Και ο σπινθιρισμός έχει συμβεί μόνο σε λειτουργία με μικροκύματα. Βέβαια το γκριλ σπάνια το λειτουργώ. Αλλά ο ήχος του σπινθιρισμού ήταν όμοιος με τον σπινθιρισμό που έκανε όταν ξέχασα ένα μικρό αλουμινόχαρτο μέσα κάποια φορά. 

Τον καθάρισα λίγο, αύριο θα τον βγάλω από τη θέση του, θα τον αναποδογυρίσω και θα τον καθαρίσω και ελέγξω καλά γι' αυτά που αναφέρεις.


> Αφου λες οτι μια το εκανε και μια οχι,προσεξε τι σκευος βαζεις μεσα..

Όχι, δεν οφείλεται σε σκεύος, το έχω ελέγξει. 

Επειδή ο σπινθιρισμός γινόταν στην περιοχή στο πάνω μέρος θα ελέξγω αρκετά καλά την περιοχή της αντίστασης του γκριλ. Αναρρωτιέμαι πώς γίνεται να υπάρχει μέταλλο γύρω και πίσω από το γκριλ? Ακόμα και η αντίσταση του γκριλ? Ή αποτελούν συνεχόμενο τμήμα του κλωβού? Αλλά η αντίσταση εξέχει.

----------


## gep58

έλεγξε και την μίκα... πολλές φορές καρβουνιάζει από υπολείματα τροφών που πετάγονται -γιατί κατά 98% κανείς δεν σκεπάζει το φαγητό που βάζει να ζεσταθεί- και σπινθιρίζει

----------


## diony

να προσθέσω πως καλό είναι κάποιες φορές να βάζεις και το γρίλλ έστω και για λίγο , ο λόγος είναι πως κάθονται πάνω του λάδια κ.λ.π.,  και αν το δουλεύεις σπάνια *, μέχρι και φωτιά μπορεί να αρπάξει* , ειδικά αν ζεσταίνεις φαγητά χωρίς να βάλεις το προστατευτικό πλαστικό κάλυμμα που κυκλοφορεί ειδικά για αυτό το σκοπό


*γι αυτό το λόγο αν δεν το άναψες ποτέ κάνε τη δοκιμή με πάρα πολλή προσοχή*

----------


## JohnG

Τελικά βρέθηκε το πρόβλημα. Στο πάνω τμήμα σε ένα σημείο γύρω από το γκριλ (και στο πίσω μέρος γι' αυτό φαινόταν ο σπινθρισμός από έξω) υπήρχε ένα μικρό σημάδι μαυρισμένο προφανώς από τους σπινθιρισμούς. Ήταν ακριβώς μεταξύ πλαισίου του γκριλ και του θαλάμου. Κάτι θα είχε κολλήσει εκεί.
Τώρα ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων καθαρίστηκε αρκετά καλά.
Ο σπινθιρισμός δεν γινόταν πάντα, ίσως να οφειλόταν στο ότι το σημείο αυτό είχε μαυρίσει.

----------

